

The Kickstarter games you'll be able to play in 2014, not just pay for - abcv085
http://www.redbull.com/us/en/games/stories/1331629329952/10-kickstarter-games-we-ll-be-playing-in-2014

======
pstack
Only 10? I've backed almost 700 crowd-funded projects. Almost all video games.
Even accounting for those sure to say "I give up and can't finish the game,
but I'm keeping your $50k" and those that have to delay their project into
2015 or 2016, I plan to be playing two or three dozen crowd-funded 2014 games
this year!

